# Sad to hear



## cda (Oct 15, 2013)

View attachment 1972


Some furloughed by shutdown turn to charities for food - CNN.comBut I did like them piling the barriers at the White House
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1972


/monthly_2013_10/image.jpg.98fbde6543087aa8c13e9f42f2ff22ad.jpg


----------



## mark handler (Oct 15, 2013)

But on the upnote our political leaders in Washington are being paid.....


----------



## rshuey (Oct 15, 2013)

I truly hate the politics. I don't care which way you vote, this is just disgraceful.


----------



## cda (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok I should have put the story first than the picture


----------



## jar546 (Oct 15, 2013)

I am refraining from comment due to my own rules here about discussing politics.  Instead, I will post a video that is from a veterans group (I am a veteran), even though it does place blame.

[video=youtube;5kqg5liRbJk]


----------



## jpranch (Oct 15, 2013)

I'am ashamed of our "government" and we should all know that we have become the laughing stock of the world. I'm also a veteran and proud of my service and country but sometimes in this day and age wonder what the hell we fought for? Sad... very sad indeed.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 15, 2013)

The really sad part is that in less than 3 weeks people have not planned and do not have enough in savings to get through a temporary income reduction.

People need to be prepared and having a minimum 3 to 4 weeks of food and water on hand in the event of a natural disaster or income loss is just being wise.

People do not think beyond today nor plan for what to do when a disruption occurs in their normal routine. They have been indoctrinated that the government will be there to take care of them.

What will you do when an event happens to you and your family?

Do you have cash on hand to buy products if debit and credit cards can't be processed?

Do you have a 3 to 4 week supply of non perishable food and water?

How about a water purification device?

Medications you use on a regular basis?

Don't think it will never happen to you. Be Prepared for the un-expected and maybe you won't feel like a victim when it happens


----------



## mark handler (Oct 15, 2013)

"Let them eat cake"  Marie Antoinette

"They have free health care, all they need to do is go to the emergency room" Romney


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 15, 2013)

The U.S. of A is now experiencing what the rest of the world has been experiencing for decades,

..dictatorship by the elected politicos, and the rich & powerful.

Also, if you are thinking about voicing your concerns & displeasure with the government, the NSA

has word recognition software in place to intercept any telecommunication transmission in the world,

lest you are thinking about any type of coup or uprising.  See the movie *"Enemy of the State"* with

Will Smith and Gene Hackman.  That was way back in 1998.

Absolutely,  ..*DO NOT DEPEND ON THE GOVERNMENT FOR ANYTHING!*  (Hint: Does anyone

remember New Orleans after Hurricane Katrina?)

IMO, violent change draweth nye!

.


----------



## cda (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok I see I started something that was bigger than a known person seen at a soup kitchen with an added head line

""""     Some furloughed by shutdown turn to charities for food - CNN.com. """""""

Obama denounces GOP just before Oval Office meeting | The Daily Caller

Have a great day the world is not scheduled to end yet


----------



## Codegeek (Oct 15, 2013)

Don't get me started.  I can't believe that Congress wrote provisions on how to address issues should the government shut down occur and they left out taking care of those who lost their lives for our country.  They're either idiots or selfish *@%#$ or a combination of the two.  If we can't take care of the families of those who have paid the ultimate sacrifice then we really are a laughing stock to the rest of the world.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 15, 2013)

Not sad at all. Your reps are elected buys to represent us, whatever the politIcal leaning. I want those with my views to stand their ground.

As for holding out on vets, that's what the mean spirited do, along with other visable optics otherwise they are afraid you won't notice a "shutdown".  That IS sad.

Brent


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 16, 2013)

The sad thing is that "we the people" complain and do nothing about it. Well some. We the society has allowed the minority to dictate the majority, disolve the moral compass and accepts entitlement as the new normal. Stand up and be counted, it begins with one. There is no justice, just us!


----------



## brudgers (Oct 17, 2013)

After years of embarrassment, the Redskins are finally changing their name, and will no long be affiliated with Washington.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 17, 2013)

haha, good one brudgers..........:cheers


----------

